# Do you think SA will shorten your lifespan?



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

After all the years of high levels of anxiety which surely has a negative impact on blood pressure, loneliness (they say having friends is just as important for living a long healthy life as other things like exercise), and maybe an avoidance of doctors or gyms?


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

If this monstrous disease persists, then yes without a doubt.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

I hope so.....


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

drealm said:


> If this monstrous disease persists, then yes without a doubt.


agreed.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

With SA, depression, and everything else I'll be shocked if I make it to 60. I guess though you could see that as extra incentive to make the most of the time I have.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

I hope not. I want to live longer actually and see what the world is like in 2101. Based on stuff I have read on stress and health, it seems possible though (that anxiety & depression shorten lifespan).


----------



## freakingout (Feb 6, 2010)

But can the effects be reversed, or does the anxiety have a permanite effect?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

contranigma said:


> After all the years of high levels of anxiety which surely has a negative impact on blood pressure, loneliness (they say having friends is just as important for living a long healthy life as other things like exercise), and maybe an avoidance of doctors or gyms?


 Not really.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I know that living with constant adrenaline and hypervigilant behaviour cannot be healthy and over time I wonder what effect it has had and is having on my body.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

It probably has a negative impact and if we took a random sampling of 100s of people with SA or any other anxiety or depressive disorder and a random sampling of outgoing not depressed people we would probably find a correlation. However there are so many factors on how long you'll live that it's impossible to say. My great grandmother no doubt had some mental disorder. She used an injury as an excuse to quit working and never leave her apartment except with my grandma there to help her. This is the side of my family that seems to have a tendency toward anxiety over things. She sat around in a chair staring at a tv every day for more than 50years. She lived to be a few months short of her 100th birthday. The right genetics can trump nearly everything when it comes to lifespan.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

It probably will, even if my SA were to disappear tomorrow.


----------



## James Goodson (Mar 6, 2010)

Definitely, simply because you are habitually stressing your fight or flight system and that taxes your body.

Or you end up as Akane's great grandmother. You put some kind of system or shield around your problem (staying inside and watching TV) and miss out on life...


----------



## ifp (Jan 4, 2009)

James Goodson said:


> Definitely, simply because you are habitually stressing your fight or flight system and that taxes your body.


 Exactly. Frayed nerves take a toll on your health, inevitably.
There could be one advantage, though: when there's a flu epidemic, for example, your risk of catching it could be lower if you don't get out much.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I dunno. My seriously anxious relatives live FOREVER, even after enduring things like heart attacks and triple bypasses. Alcohol, I believe, has contributed to their longevity.


----------



## livingnsilence (Feb 4, 2008)

pita said:


> I dunno. My seriously anxious relatives live FOREVER, even after enduring things like heart attacks and triple bypasses. Alcohol, I believe, has contributed to their longevity.


Ditto, except for the alcohol. In fact my grandma how has the worst anxiety in my family (GAD) has made it into her 90's and still kicking. I don't think anxiety will make me die early, my depression or ADD (ADD leads to lot of car wrecks, I honestly am surprised I've managed not to get in a wreck that should've killed me yet) maybe.


----------



## Little Willow (Oct 26, 2008)

When I look at my grandfather (who is going to be 93 in a few months), he is so healthy and that's because he's positive and happy. I really think that living a long life is all about positivity and happiness. If we all continue to lead negative lives (not to say everyone does), we will not live as long.
Let's all be positive. Let's all be happy. Let's all lead lovely, beautiful and long lives.
Good luck to you all.


----------



## FoxLuvr72 (Dec 13, 2009)

I can't say but it might. 
I never exercise so that for a start could cut years off my life.
To be honest I don't want a long life, I'd rather die early so I won't
have to suffer anymore. People could tell me I have alot to live for but
that is just bullcrap. Spend a month in my shoes and you'll see why I don't
want to live to a ripe old age.
It sucks that I seem to be quite healthy as I hardly ever get sick, the only sickness I get is the mental stuff in my head (depression, anxiety ect).


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh yes! I predict death by heart attack or stroke.


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

But then again, I have to ask myself: If I manage to overcome SA and get myself a girlfriend, would I continue to diet and exercise religiously as I do now? I hear people let themselves go when they're happy in long-term relationships. I would think I would want to stay good looking for an SO, but I've never been there, so who knows.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't think it would that much - trying to self-medicate would do it.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have my doubts that my SA will shorten my lifespan more than likely it'll be my other disorders that will do so.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I bet it will shorten my life: high blood pressure, heart attack, stress is no good...I think my GAD will do more damage though


----------



## Bolics (Mar 5, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> Oh yes! I predict death by heart attack or stroke.


Totally agree. My heart aches like crazy every single day. On weekends, it's even worse! I'm so going to die of a heart attack, but hopefully in a few more decades though!

I'm in pain yes but I don't wish to die anytime soon as there are some stuff that I'm looking forward to accomplish. If I fail then well...hopefully that heart attack kicks in and spare me the shame :b


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

I doubt it.


----------



## Groundskeeper (Feb 6, 2010)

I think it will be a contributor to the other stuff I have going on. The amount of stress my body and mind have to process can't be good.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

My poor heart is running in overdrive non stop. My resting pulse averages 110-130, peaks at 160 resting and never goes below 100. I think anxiety is the cause of it and I think it will seriously shorten my life of my heart and thus my life.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Drastically.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

I had to respond to this post because I actually have thought and even worried about it. 

My answer is that I believe SA does reduce lifespan because studies show that people who experience high levels of worry, anxiety, depression, stress, etc experience shorter lives and have increased chances of serious illnesses such as cancer. I would go try to find reputable medical documentation as I usually don't like to state "facts" without providing a reference, but I am feeling lazy right now . But you can go online and do a search.

Pretty depressing...so try not to take life too seriously--I know that's easier said than done.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

Dr House said:


> My poor heart is running in overdrive non stop. My resting pulse averages 110-130, peaks at 160 resting and never goes below 100. I think anxiety is the cause of it and I think it will seriously shorten my life of my heart and thus my life.


I worry about my heart as well. I feel my anxiety causes my heart to "race" and I feel palpitations and short and shallow breaths much of the time during the day due to my SA. I am trying to relax and I am in a relationship that has helped me a lot. I also try to eat right and exercise (when possible--I am not too faithful). I also take vascular health dietary supplements to hopefully assist in my overall cardiovascular health.


----------



## tennislover84 (May 14, 2010)

I've thought about this a lot as well, as it's something that really scares me. I can see the basic logic in it. Simply put, it's the idea that your heart is going to "wear out" faster than the average person, if your heart is beating faster all the time.

However, like others have touched upon, I think genetics plays the largest role in how long people will live. And I think some people here may not have considered that working your heart a lot might actually be good cardio-vascular conditioning. Athletes work on that a lot, but it doesn't seem to shorten their lifespan, despite how hard they are working their hearts.

As I understand it, most of the cells in our body are gradually replaced, so you don't "wear out" your body as long as you aren't doing anything outside of it's normal capabilities (like subjecting your skin to lots of ultraviolet light and damaging your skin cells' DNA.) The exception would be things like your joints.

That said, everything wears out given enough time, but I think most of the natural deterioration with ageing is to do with things breaking down on a small scale. Patterns in your DNA being corrupted and such, so that your cells get replaced by increasingly defective copies. And how fast your body (and your heart) ages is mostly down to genetics. At least I think that's how it works. I'd be glad to be corrected by somebody who is more knowledgeable about this subject.

Anyway, my overall feeling is that this probably isn't worth worrying about. If you have the right genes, you'll probably still have a long life, despite suffering from severe anxiety. And as an added bonus, you're probably much less likely to get run over by a bus or something, if you're always looking out for danger.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I don't know about SA, but the 10+ years of extreme social isolation that resulted from it might. I already get these weird heart skipping beat things. Everytime they happen i think it's the end lol.


----------



## tennislover84 (May 14, 2010)

Oh and I just want to point out that when you hear or someone dying of heart failure due to physical exertion, it is the underlying heart condition that was the real cause of death. The physical exertion brings on the heart failure, but it didn't damage the heart. The heart is generally already damaged due to disease or a perhaps a congenital defect. Just in case anyone is confused about that.


----------



## antonina (Oct 25, 2008)

It is well researched that stress has an impact on health negatively. I also read an article that was explaining how people with depression suffer bone loss. It would probably be good to learn more of the specifics so that we could do something to counteract it.

Meditation and exercise are supposed to help both anxiety and depression and health in general. My psychiatrist is always saying to exercise more and eat right.


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

Yes. But I don't care when I die as long as I can get at least 4-5 years of happiness. Maybe that's too much to ask for at this point, I hope not. My depression is the worst factor in my life, though SA certainly makes my depression worse. Since being depressed life's just gotten worse and worse, with my OCD starting to become a problem once more, and getting chronic pain and tinnitus for the last 2 years. If they don't kill themselves though it seems like miserable people live pretty long lifes actually counter to what I'd expect, but that's just from what I've seen personally.


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

I can only hope. At least it will be an end to this suffering.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

If medicated properly definatly not.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

No where near as much as my parents are likely to.


----------



## donavan (Jun 23, 2010)

SA could cause bowel cancer


----------



## jk3456 (Jun 23, 2010)

donavan said:


> SA could cause bowel cancer


I don't give a sh!t!!!  I will live on and travel through the cosmos and become one with the milky way and then i'll eat it because i like milky way and ill be hungry traveling there and i dont care about aliens they cant hurt me bullets just bounce off and laser beams dont affect me ill use my SA to ward them off but i gotta get enough death crystals to initiate the molecular structure of super SA nanotechnology to create the amalgamations of hyper induced silence stabilizers.

so, my future is pretty filled with things i gotta get done. soooo i dunno maybe die at 60? 60 sounds good dont wanna live passed 60.


----------



## KickAnx (Feb 12, 2006)

No doubt. Quality of life has already been diminished considerably. I wouldn't be surprised if I've already had a slight stroke or heart attack :?


----------



## Iota (Mar 24, 2010)

I think that living will shorten my life span.

Only time will tell :b


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

I hope so.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

it's possible. I can see the stress being a contributor to health problems


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

i am ignorant but instead of self-admitting this instead I'll say what doesn't kill you makes you stronger in the end. Who wants to live to 90 anyway?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It will try to, but I exercise, do things more in moderation, and actively work on my SA. I am learning not to let things get to me the way they did in the past.


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Hopefully it will.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

SA will shorten my lifespan because it will keep me terrified of talking to a doctor, and will ensure I'm living alone and don't have anybody stopping by who might take an interest in my medical condition.

No stress-related impacts for me though, because my life right now at least is quite low-stress.


----------



## donavan (Jun 23, 2010)

fredbloggs02 said:


> i am ignorant but instead of self-admitting this instead I'll say what doesn't kill you makes you stronger in the end. Who wants to live to 90 anyway?


i do.

i cant understand why anyone would ever want to die. if you are perfectly happy and getting everything you want then theres no way that you would ever want to die.  the reason a lot of people dont mind dying when theyre older is cos they arent getting what they want and they arent happy but when im that age i dont intend to be a miserable **** ywho is getting nothing from life (although thats exactly what im like right now)


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

donavan said:


> i do.
> 
> i cant understand why anyone would ever want to die. if you are perfectly happy and getting everything you want then theres no way that you would ever want to die. the reason a lot of people dont mind dying when theyre older is cos they arent getting what they want and they arent happy but when im that age i dont intend to be a miserable **** ywho is getting nothing from life (although thats exactly what im like right now)


Yup, and i do too


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Probably. I constantly feel stressed and anxious and unstable. That, with my complete lack of exercise and appetite should have me in sooner.


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

donavan said:


> i cant understand why anyone would ever want to die. if you are perfectly happy and getting everything you want then theres no way that you would ever want to die. the reason a lot of people dont mind dying when theyre older is cos they arent getting what they want and they arent happy but when im that age i dont intend to be a miserable **** ywho is getting nothing from life (although thats exactly what im like right now)


I'm confused.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

yes


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Personally no, but it depends on how or if you deal with it I suppose.


----------



## Amber78 (Jun 25, 2010)

Wow hadnt ever thought of that...I worry about many other things that will shorten my lifespan though, germs, chemicals etc to the point that I obsess over it. And then I worry that I will live too long and be feeble and old. :fall Its an endless circle of worry with me.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Suicide will shorten my lifespan.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

^ I loled, at a suicide joke on a site for people with mental disorders. I'm going off to burn in hell bye!


----------



## Star Zero (Jun 1, 2010)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> ^ I loled, at a suicide joke on a site for people with mental disorders. I'm going off to burn in hell bye!



Awesome.

Anyway, it's been proven stress contributes to lessening your lifespan.
And i am pretty stress-prone.


----------



## MagusAnima (Mar 4, 2010)

God I hope so, I never planned on living past 30 anyway tbh, I'm afraid of getting old.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> ^ I loled, at a suicide joke on a site for people with mental disorders. I'm going off to burn in hell bye!


It's funny 'cause it's true.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Interesting question.

They say men who never marry, or divorce and die alone live two years less than they would if they had a woman looking after them. I do see the stress, raised adrenaline, blood pressure (if people with SA suffer from higher blood pressure?) and just generally being alone and giving up contributing. 

I can see also, and I think this is an important one. You know when you aren't well and you don't realise yourself or you shrug it off 'I'm fine'. Whilst if you have a significant other they will notice and make you go to the doctors? I would think looking after yourself a lifetime in that way would have a detrimental effect.

Not getting as much exercise if you are housebound or homebody? 

Overall I would say maybe, quite possibly SA would give a shorter lifespan. You could add other factors like not being unwell as much over a lifespan if you don't go out and hardly get flu etc. Possibly less 'worked' problems compared to the general public like Arthritis if SA people don't work outside as much? Also let's not forget a lot of relationships are very stressful.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

The human body is nothing but slow death. Each day you live, your body is one more day closer to death. We may live long and increase our knowledge and experience, but it doesn't change the fact that our bodies don't improve with time like some other things...it's really sad actually.


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

Saving Face said:


> The human body is nothing but slow death. Each day you live, your body is one more day closer to death. We may live long and increase our knowledge and experience, but it doesn't change the fact that our bodies don't improve with time like some other things...it's really sad actually.


No, it's beautiful.


----------



## anabolic2894 (Feb 6, 2008)

FoxLuvr72 said:


> I can't say but it might.
> I never exercise so that for a start could cut years off my life.
> To be honest I don't want a long life, I'd rather die early so I won't
> have to suffer anymore. People could tell me I have alot to live for but
> ...


You mostly like don't get sick because you might not come in contact with anyone. Things such as diet and exercise are factors that affect your health, but contact with germs that you don't have antibodies for is what gets people sick.

No germs = Healthy person, that is until you come in contact with someone, and you weakened immune system can't defend itself.


----------



## anabolic2894 (Feb 6, 2008)

*I refuse*

It's funny with all the self inflicted bull**** that we put ourselves through on a daily basis. I have no desire to die anytime soon. And whenever those feelings being trapped in hopelessness start to take over I get angry more than sad. I am and have been fed up with being anxious and depressed for years now.

And **** anyone who thinks that we are weak because of these condition. When we are depressed our bones ache and our lives feel hollow you find that there is no reason to ever get up, but yet we still do. How many times have you had to go to school or work with your heart pounding out of your chest? And yet you still carried on even though you felt like you were dying.

I would have a panic attack everyday of school since I was 11, so I felt like I died over 700 times if we would equate a panic attack to death. There is no reason to want a shorter life we are survivors we push forward when everything around us is screaming to give up.

In fact we are more than just survivors we are meant to thrive, with your hyper - awareness when was that last time someone was able to sneak up on you? When have you ever stepped into a room where you didn't follow everyone's movements and intentions? The flight or fight response is a build into humans as a way to protect ourselves the only thing is that there is less danger out in the world than this primitive defense is use to dealing with.

If we were put in a place where we had to fight everyday to survive our hyper awareness would be a gift from the heavens. I want to take my "gift" and use it to the fullest. I'm going to learn self defense and prime my body to catch up to my mind so we can take full control of this condition.

I hope everyone else can find it with in yourselves to find a path that can harness that unused nervous energy.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Good post above

I think my lifespan will probably be shorter, which is unfortunate because I like living. But if things progress with my issues and stress going way way up which is what's happening now I'll probably end up somehow dying of loneliness or stress. Or heart disease since I'll probably get really fat due to my intense fear of gyms


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

Well yeah like any stress it takes it toll on the mind and body.We are also very social creatures, if you fear lonliness i bet that can takes it toll but i don't have that fear myself.I believe it can be reversed though.


----------



## Coldshoulders (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm just going to keep on with a healthy diet and yogic lifestyle, and I'll be having awkward conversations till I'm 100.


----------



## percyblueraincoat (Jun 2, 2009)

Saving Face said:


> The human body is nothing but slow death. Each day you live, your body is one more day closer to death. We may live long and increase our knowledge and experience, but it doesn't change the fact that our bodies don't improve with time like some other things...it's really sad actually.


That is not quite true. We repair, we heal, we change. In some senses, our bodies do improve over time.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

anabolic2894 said:


> If we were put in a place where we had to fight everyday to survive our hyper awareness would be a gift from the heavens. I want to take my "gift" and use it to the fullest. I'm going to learn self defense and prime my body to catch up to my mind so we can take full control of this condition. I hope everyone else can find it with in yourselves to find a path that can harness that unused nervous energy.


That's true. I feel like I was built/adapted for a very different world. I feel like the world is way too fast and has too much information (noises, emotions, social expectations, etc.) for me to handle and then this happens:


----------



## jenkydora (Nov 11, 2003)

When you've had a major panic ask yourself why you feel like you've run a marathon with no previous sleep and then got run over by a mac truck and collapse on the couch.
That is stress hormone known as cortisol, bad stress hormone. When you're in that panic situation there is a chemicals reaction taking place.

Sorry to be the doom master.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I sincerely hope not. I want to live until I'm at least 90 years old.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

yes probaly 10 years at most


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

_*Well...they say lonely people have shorter lives.

I don't know if that is true seeing that the mor ei stay away from people the less stress I have.*_


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

I used to worry about that but it doesn't bother me anymore. Look at your return to nature as a positive for all organisms.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

Coldshoulders said:


> I'm just going to keep on with a healthy diet and yogic lifestyle, and I'll be having awkward conversations till I'm 100.


Holy LOL...that was funny 

I think it depends on how you cope. In college I was a vegetarian and I exercised every day. I never drank. I never used tobacco. And I wasn't on medication.

Now a Days, I'm on medication. I'm overweight. I use tobacco, and I don't exercise as much as I should.

So how I cope will determine my longjevity.

I'm going to eat a bannana.


----------



## AK32 (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes it can shorten your life span, stress & anxiety causes high blood pressure which in turn causes heart attack & stroke. so yes it can be very hard on a persons physical health.


----------



## JackSparrow (Oct 31, 2010)

Yeah, I feel with all this anxiety I'm not gonna live past 30. Maybe an exaggeration, but I might live on life support after that. A good thing since I'm just wasting everyone's air anyway.


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

The hyperawareness has worn out for me. I'm approaching 40 and it just makes me slow and more easily caught unaware. After being on anxiety alert all my young life, my mind feels like Alzheimer's. I miss words when I type. My vocabulary becomes childlike. My spelling gets worse. I forgot what was said or heard just seconds earlier. Some of that is due to anxiety but it's like part of my brain shuts down intermittently. Life just gets worse and worse and more isolated and judged and rudeness from relatives. I shouldn't get angry anymore. Just let the lethargy take over when someone is trying to provoke me. probably better coping than getting angry, yelling, or violent.


----------



## confidencelost (Sep 3, 2010)

No. I am in very good health, I eat a correctly balanced diet, and I don't drink/smoke/do drugs. I highly doubt my anxiety, which is on the decline, will have any tangible effect on my health.

I might like to be 120, I might get untreatable cancer an die in a few years, or I might be hit by a bus this afternoon. Nothing preventable will ail me, I am certain of that.


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

Definitely. While my diet and exercise plan are impeccable, I'm usually pretty stressed out about something stupid, which I have to assume ought to shave a few years off the ol' lifespan.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

I dont know, Undecided I suppose


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Little Willow said:


> When I look at my grandfather (who is going to be 93 in a few months), he is so healthy and that's because he's positive and happy. I really think that living a long life is all about positivity and happiness. If we all continue to lead negative lives (not to say everyone does), we will not live as long.
> Let's all be positive. Let's all be happy. Let's all lead lovely, beautiful and long lives.
> Good luck to you all.


My almost 90 year old grandmother is a hermit who has spent most of her life worrying constantly and being miserable.
I think stress can certainly cause or contribute to health problems which can shorten a lifespan. But having a positive outlook will not guarantee you a long life.
I've known people who were very positive and happy and also took great care of their health, but got cancer anyways and died relatively young. Genetics can play a big role. I don't buy into the whole mind/body connection. I think it causes people who are unfortunate to develop a major illness like cancer to feel guilt and blame themselves for not thinking positive enough.


----------



## jimbo1 (Dec 26, 2010)

*neurogenisis in adult brains*

oughout history, neuroscientists have commonly believed that once the brain is damaged, there is no way to repair it. However, in the past few years, scientists have discovered that the brain does change throughout life, and can possibly repair itself as well as be enhanced by healthy activities including exercise and proper nutrition. Neurogenesis offers hope to individuals suffering "from disorders including Parkinson's, Huntington's, and Alzheimer's disease. One of the main goals of researchers is to develop drugs to stimulate areas of the brain to repair itself by replacing its own cells.(7)(9)
In the 1960's and 1970's, researchers discovered that some parts of the adult brain can repair itself. A number of studies during this time found that the axons of the neurons in the brain and spinal cord can regrow to some degree after trauma. More recently, in 1998, Eriksson and colleagues studied postmortem human brain tissue and found that new neurons were generated in the human hippocampus, an area of the brain that helps regulate memory and learning.(4) Researchers have also found that neurogenesis occurs in adult mice, birds, and other primates. A 1997 study conducted by Kemperman and Gage found that adult mice given enriched living conditions showed a sixty percent increase in new cell growth in the dentate gyrus than the control animals. The animals also did better on learning tasks than the control mice. (9) Scientists are now studying how neurogenesis occurs naturally, and how it can be used to aid in various medical treatments"

this goes to show enriched enviroments can in fact help. People down and out with sa can benefit, which is good news.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Yeah. Not only do I have heightened anxiety, but I don't do things that are good for me sometimes because of it.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Hasn't it already? How much time have we wasted just because we were scared?


----------



## faefae44 (Feb 7, 2011)

Yes. Considering all of the health problems I got from depression/anxiety as a teenager and still get, I definitely know it will shorten my life.

I always felt like I was going to cough up my stomach and like my head was going to split in two, just from my anxiety.


----------



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

I think it could lower your lifespan. thjink of all the studies which relate stress to health.

which is why we have to get over this...

if anyone is interested in an online CBT group:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...dr-richards-group-over-video-chatroom-114272/


----------

